# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Αντικατάσταση Θυροτηλέφωνου bpt

## DiViDi

Καλησπέρα σας

Στο σπίτι που μένω εδω και καμια 15 χρονια ενω λειτουργει κανονικά το κουδουνι και η εντολη για να ανοιξεις την εξωπορτα 
δεν λειτουργει η συνομιλια , δεν ακους αυτον που κτυπαει το κουδουνι ουτε αυτος σε ακουει.

Το ιδιο συμβαινει και στα 2 διαμερισματα που υπαρχουν. Επειδη και οι εσωτερικες συσκευες αλλα και η μπουτονιερα ειναι λιγο
διαλειμενες σκαφτηκα να τ' αλλαξω με ενα οικονομικο set της TELCO (2 εσωτερικες μοναδες + 1 μουτονιερα)

Το υπαρχον θυροτηλεφωνο ειναι ενα χωνευτο bpt και χρησιμοποει 5 απο τα 6 καλωδια που ερχονται στο κουτακι

3 = γεφυρωμενο με το 5
7 = ΑΣΠΡΟ
5 = ΜΠΛΕ 
4 = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ
8 = ΚΑΦΕ 
6 = ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ

Οταν πατας για να μιλησεις βραχυκυκλωνει το 7 με το 5
Οταν πατας για να ανοιξει η πορτα βραχυκυκλωνει το 8 με το 5
Στο ηχειο πανε το 4 με το 6

Σε μετρησεις με πολυμετρο εχω

4 - 5 = 11,5 Volt 
6 - 5 = 5.2 Volt
4 - 6 = 6.5 Volt (πανε στο ηχειο)

Το θυροτηλεφωνο της Telco αναφερει το χρειαζεται τρια καλωδια (audio - gnd - vdd) + ανεξαρτητη τροφοδοσια απο pack 15V.
Aπο αυτα που μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι οτι το 5 ειναι το GND, το audio το 4 ή το 6 (μαλλον το 4) αλλα δεν καταλαινω πιο ειναι το vdd.

Στην μπουτονιερα αν δεν κανω λαθος συνδεεις τα τρια καλωδια του καθε διαμερισματος σε 5 επαφες (κοινο το gnd)

Καταρχας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν οντως μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το συσκεκριμενο set της Telco για αντικατασταση του Bpt
και εφοσον γινεται αν υπαρχει καποια πατεντα ωστε να του δωσω την ταση των 15V απο καποια απο τα καλωδια που θα περισσεψουν.

Αν δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα υπαρχει καποιο αλλο set συμβατο που να ειναι σχετικα οικονομικο

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
Δημητρης

----------


## vasilllis

Οσο και να προσπαθησα δεν καταλαβα.Ποια ειναι η απορια.
Εχεις παρει το συστημα που θελει 3 καλωδια και τροφοδοσια.Πετας τα παλια και συνδεεις τα καινουργια.Παρε και ενα καινουργιο τροφοδοτικο και καθαρισες.
Αν εχεις απορια για την συνδεσμολογια ανεβασε καποιο σχεδιο.Με τα παλια καλωδια μην ασχοληθεις καθολου.

----------


## DiViDi

Καλημερα

Η απορια μου ειναι αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το θυροτηλεφωνο της Telco, ποια απο τα παραπανω καλωδια θα χρησιμοποιησω στο νεο θυροτηλεφωνο.
Για GND το μπλε (5) αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το vdd και το audio.

Αν καταλαβα καλα εννοεις οτι μπορω να βαλω ενα τροφοδοτικο στην κεντρικη μοναδα και απο εκει να δινω ταση στα θυροτηλεφωνα ?

Ευχαριστω
Δημητρης

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημερα
> 
> Η απορια μου ειναι αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το θυροτηλεφωνο της Telco, ποια απο τα παραπανω καλωδια θα χρησιμοποιησω στο νεο θυροτηλεφωνο.
> Για GND το μπλε (5) αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το vdd και το audio.
> 
> Αν καταλαβα καλα εννοεις οτι μπορω να βαλω ενα τροφοδοτικο στην κεντρικη μοναδα και απο εκει να δινω ταση στα θυροτηλεφωνα ?
> 
> Ευχαριστω
> Δημητρης



καταρχην 
ξεχασε τελειως τα παλια.Ακομα και η τροφοδοσια που εχεις,δεν ειναι 15v,αρα θες και νεο τροφοδοτικο.
Ξυλωσε ολα τα παλια και συνδεσε τα οπως εσυ νομιζεις.γιατι εχεις κολησει με το πως ειναι τωρα τα καλωδια???

*για το τροφοδοτικο ,ανεβασε να δουμε ποια telco ειδες,δεν εχω δει καννενα να θελει τροφοδοσια απο καθε διαμερισμα.Συνηθως το τροφοδοτικο και το κουτι διακλαδωσης βρισκεται διπλα στην εξωπορτα της κεντρικης εισοδου.ΑΠο εκει πας στην μπουτονιερα και στο καθε διαμερισμα.
Δυστηχως χωρις περαιτερω πληροφοριες δεν μπορω να βοηθησω αλλο.

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα

Το μοντελο ειναι αυτο  http://www.cosmodata.gr/product/1665...2uta-11-2diame
Στην συσκευασια μεσα εχει και τροφοδοτικα pack 15V 1A για καθε θυροτηλεφωνο κατι που βεβαια δεν βολευει.

Δηλαδη χρησιμοποιω 3 οποιαδηποτε απο τα καλωδια που υπαρχουν ηδη και τα στελνω στην μπουτονιερα ?
Και πως δινει την εντολη στην κλειδαρια να ανοιξει ?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπερα
> 
> Το μοντελο ειναι αυτο  http://www.cosmodata.gr/product/1665...2uta-11-2diame
> Στην συσκευασια μεσα εχει και τροφοδοτικα pack 15V 1A για καθε θυροτηλεφωνο κατι που βεβαια δεν βολευει.
> 
> Δηλαδη χρησιμοποιω 3 οποιαδηποτε απο τα καλωδια που υπαρχουν ηδη και τα στελνω στην μπουτονιερα ?
> Και πως δινει την εντολη στην κλειδαρια να ανοιξει ?
> 
> Ευχαριστω



Υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου απαντησει καννενας κοιτωντας την φωτογραφια απο την μπουτονιερα και τα θυροτηλενα??
ανεβασε καποιο σχεδιακι.
για την συνδεση οπως τα λες ειναι,καπου θα μπαινει και η εντολη για το κυπρι(αρα αλλο 1 η 2 καλωδια) .Υπολογισε αν τα τροφοδοτικα κανουν για το κυπρι ή θλεει και αυτο τροφοδοσια..

----------


## ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΟΙΝΙΑΔΕΣ

ΞΕΧΝΑ  ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ  ΤΕLCO . ΚΙΝΕΖΙΑ  ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑΣ  ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑΣ  ΜΟΥ  ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ. ΤΡΑΒΑ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ  ΚΑΦΚΑ  ΚΑΙ  ΠΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΚΕΙ  ΘΕΛΩ ΕΝΑ  ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ CTC  (EΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΗΣ  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ  ΒΙΔΑΣ,) ΕΞΕΡΕΤΙΚΗΣ  ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ
ΕΧΟΥΝ  ΣΕΤ  ΕΤΟΙΜΟ  ΜΕ  ΔΥΟ  ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ  ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ  ΘΑ ΒΙΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑΚΙΑ ΒΑΛΕ  ΟΠΟΙΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ  Η ΨΥΧΗ ΣΟΥ, ΘΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ  ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ  ΚΥΠΡΙ. ΚΑΙ  ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΣ....
ΚΙ ΑΜΑ  ΛΕΜΕ  ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ  ΣΑΛΑΤΑ  ΠΑΡΕ  ΤΟ  ΑΜΑΞΑΚΙ ΣΟΥ  ΚΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΑ , ΚΑΠΟΥ  ΠΡΟΣ ΓΑΛΑΤΣΙ  ΜΕΡΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΣΤΗΝ CTC  KAI  TA MAΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΕΚΕΙ  ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ  ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ.

----------


## mtzag

λοιπον εχω και εγω ενα θυροτηλεφωνο το οποιο δεν λειτουργει σωστα.

Συγκεκριμενα τα συμπτωματα του ειναι οτι δεν δουλευει η συνομιλια και οτι χτυπαει πολυ σιγα οταν πατανε απο την εισοδο το κουδουνι.
Στην αρχη επαιζε οκ μετα που χαλασε ηρθε ο ηλεκτρολογος που ειχε κανει την εγκατασταση αλλα δεν μπορεσε να το φτιαξει
αγορασε καινουργιο κουδουνι αλλα δεν εβγαλε ακρη με τα καλωδια.Αφου ταλαιπωρηθηκε μιση μερα δεν τα καταφερε και ειπε οτι θα ερθει αλλη φορα.
Ωστόσο το θεμα ξεχαστηκε και ο ηλεκτρολογος πεθανε. Δεν υπαρχουνε πουθενα σχεδια για τις καλωδιωσεις που εχει κανει στο σπιτι.

Πηγα και πειραξα κατι καλωδια εγω δηλαδη στο κουδουνι του διαμερισματος εκανα τραμπα 2 καλωδια και τωρα ακουγετε το χτυπημα απο κατω και ανοιγει η πορτα αλλα η επικοινωνια δεν λειτουργει.
Λογω να χαλασει δεν πιστευω οτι εχει αλλα η επικοινωνια δεν λειτουργει.
Τι μπορω να κανω με δεδομενο οτι οι καλωδιωσεις ειναι εντοιχισμενες και ειναι απιθανο να αλλαξουνε ...

Τα καλωδια ειναι 6 στο κουδουνι του διαμερισματος . Και μετρησα διαφορες τασεις σε αυτα . Πως θα ξεχωρισω τι ειναι καθε καλωδιο και που μπορω να βρω ενα σχηματικο
για το πως συνδεετε σωστα το κουδουνι ? ειναι κουδουνι 15ετιας.

----------


## neck82

Πολύ καλημέρα σας!!!
Πάντως, χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον έξυπνο, μια μπακαλίστικη μέθοδος για να δούμε πιο καλώδιο κάνει τι
πολλές φορές βοηθάει να ανοίξουμε τη συσκευή και να δούμε που συνδέεται η κάθε επαφή....

----------


## vasilllis

> λοιπον εχω και εγω ενα θυροτηλεφωνο το οποιο δεν λειτουργει σωστα.
> 
> Συγκεκριμενα τα συμπτωματα του ειναι οτι δεν δουλευει η συνομιλια και οτι χτυπαει πολυ σιγα οταν πατανε απο την εισοδο το κουδουνι.
> Στην αρχη επαιζε οκ μετα που χαλασε ηρθε ο ηλεκτρολογος που ειχε κανει την εγκατασταση αλλα δεν μπορεσε να το φτιαξει
> αγορασε καινουργιο κουδουνι αλλα δεν εβγαλε ακρη με τα καλωδια.Αφου ταλαιπωρηθηκε μιση μερα δεν τα καταφερε και ειπε οτι θα ερθει αλλη φορα.
> Ωστόσο το θεμα ξεχαστηκε και ο ηλεκτρολογος πεθανε. Δεν υπαρχουνε πουθενα σχεδια για τις καλωδιωσεις που εχει κανει στο σπιτι.
> 
> Πηγα και πειραξα κατι καλωδια εγω δηλαδη στο κουδουνι του διαμερισματος εκανα τραμπα 2 καλωδια και τωρα ακουγετε το χτυπημα απο κατω και ανοιγει η πορτα αλλα η επικοινωνια δεν λειτουργει.
> Λογω να χαλασει δεν πιστευω οτι εχει αλλα η επικοινωνια δεν λειτουργει.
> ...



Δυο ειναι οι λυσεις.
1. Βρισκεις σχεδια λυνεις ολες τις συσκευες μπουτονιερες-θυροτηλεφωνα και κανεις τις διορθωσεις.
2.πας και περνεις νεο σετ με συνδεση 5+1 καλωδιων και τα τοποθετεις.

Στάλθηκε από το ST23i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jomor

από ότι κατάλαβα είναι συνηθισμένη η βλάβη, κι εμείς έχουμε εδώ και πολλά χρόνια το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Παίζει μια χαρά το κουδούνισμα και το άνοιγμα της πόρτας, αλλά δεν παίζει η ομιλία σε κανένα διαμέρισμα. Η εγκατάσταση είναι πάνω από 20 χρόνων. Τι φταίει γι αυτό? Μήπως το τροφοδοτικό? Με τι τάση δουλεύαν τα παλιά θυροτηλέφωνα, υπήρχε κάποιο στάνταρντ ή το καθένα είχε τα δικά του? Ρωτάω μήπως τελικά ειναι κάτι απλό και πχ βάζοντας νέο τροφοτοδικό λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Α, ούτε ο φωτισμός στην μπουτονιέρα παίζει, οι λάμπες λείπουν και αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν προσπάθησα να βάλω 12βολτη λάμπα (χωρίς να γνωρίζω όμως αν δουλεύει όντως στα 12v) η τάση γονάτιζε, δεν θυμάμαι (έχουν περάσει χρονια από τοτε) αν αυτό γινόταν με το που έβαζα την λάμπα ή όταν χτύπαγα δοκιμαστικά το κουδούνι. Για να αλλάξουμε τα πάντα δεν παίζει(αν και θα πρεπε να βαλουμε θυροτηλεόραση), γιατι πολυ απλά δεν μπορέσαμε ποτέ να συνεννοηθούμε και τώρα ειδικά δεν υπάρχει και σάλιο.

----------


## lepouras

τα BPT έχουν στην κεντρική μονάδα 2 κουτιά. το ένα είναι το τροφοδοτικό και το άλλο ο ενισχυτής που είναι για την ομιλία. συνήθως χαλάει ο ενισχυτής.
αυτό που γράφει TRA 80 ή 100 κλπ είναι ο μετασχηματιστής. το άλλο με το αντίστοιχο νούμερο είναι ο AMP80 100 κλπ είναι ο ενισχυτής.
συνήθως είναι συρταρωτός με μια βίδα να το κράτα. αν μπορείς το επισκευάζεις αν όχι σε τσεκουρώνει ο Κωνσταντακατος που είναι και ο μόνος εισαγωγές με ανταλλακτικά για αυτά. κανα100ευρο.
το καλό είναι ότι ο ενισχυτής είναι απλός με τρανζίστορ οπότε και όλα να τα αντικαταστήσεις μέσα θα σου στοιχίσει πολύ λίγα λεφτά.

----------

jomor (06-09-13)

----------

